

How "Game Of Thrones" Pirates Could End A Golden Age Of TV - tokenadult
http://www.fastcompany.com/1839023/game-of-thrones-pirates-could-learn-a-thing-or-two-from-the-lannisters-about-paying-debts?partner=gnews&google_editors_picks=true

======
SlipperySlope
Who else thinks that the golden age of TV is pay-per-view streaming video, per
NetFlix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.

HBO - stream GoT now, without forcing an HBO cable subscription!

